# Progress Update Pg6 - LET THERE BE LIGHT!!



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, My names Nathan and im fiarly new on here.

Ive been cruising around the last month or two just reading the odd post and searching for abit of inspiration for my new project.

Recently bought myself a 99' 225 Q.Roadster in Nimbus grey with Baseball 8) Before this i had a shitty purple KA id been riding around in for about a year. A new whip was needed so i decided to get myself a 2nd job and found myself working from 5am>5:30pm! Saved up a chunk and spotted a little beauty on Autotrader. Id originally been looking at Coupes, but when i saw this i couldnt say no to what i regard as the best TT colour and trim combo  Took a 2 hour drive down to Southend and got myself a real good deal..Result!

Just a photo of how it is now ( Standars stuff really)










Plans:
AP coilovers
Almsot cartain to be BBS LM's > 8-8.5" Fronts + 9-9.5" rears
Spacers, Tiebars + Stance
LED Lighting
LCR splitter
Brake caliper paint
Badgless or gloss black front grill
De-badged rear
Cold air feed
Carbon Wrap afew things 

Possibilites:
Re-map 50/50- on this due to 93k milage..

May 2010 :arrow: MOD 1 :arrow: Ram Air Induction Kit

After searching for a suitable low cost induction kit, i decided to finally go for the Ram-Air cone filter. Why? Well i wanted some "noise" really, and id heard from Maniphibian that this kit really kicked out a nice "woosh" when letting off the throttle. I dont expect any power gains at all but noise is what i want and @ only £49.99 with a free cold air feed and P+P...Bargain. 
Arrived at my house in 48hours 



















So got straight to work fitting it.
The standard air box was removed within 2 minutes.










Drilled the hole for the breather pipes new location (went into the airbox before this)



























Job Done , Happy Days. Now ive just got to wait for the rain to stop [smiley=bigcry.gif] and i can finish the cold feed :!: :!:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you're in for a lot of fun, I wouldn't hold back on the remap due to the miles, plenty of people on here have maps at well over 90k without any unusual problems and you're close to two very highly regarded workshops in the TT Shop and APS. Also pretty close to Charlie for other bits and pieces.

Welcome and good luck with the project


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

May 2010 :arrow: Mod 2 :arrow: Arm Rest
Next mod came in the shape of an arm rest.

Id been searching them for ages online and all i kept finding were ones that cost in the region of £150+..."Errr NAH" I thought to myself. I really wanted 1 as i think there an essential piece of kit and i drive on the M1 everyday so need to getmy lean on 8)

So onto my good old friend Mr.Ebay i went. And noticed these little puppies for sale at only £20 with free 24hour dispatch!!










*Now instantly your thinking "WHAT AN AWFUL ITEM!" *and i kinda did too at first!...Then i kept goign back to it in my watched items, and something said to me " FUCK IT!" Its £20 with free 24hour dispatch, and comes in black or carbon effect so i dont have to deal with the Westwood chrome effect.

*Out of the box *




























In the next few weeks i plan to carbon wrap the sides, to match afew up and coming interior tweaks iv got planned 

Gives you an idea of the size










*With the base fitted*




























*Trial fit in the car*



















With the armrest set at its lowest position it was now the base that didnt allow the armrest to sit low enough down.
So i cut about an inch off the bottom of the base.










Ground off the rough edges, and now its ready to be screwed into the centre console tunnel.

Pics to follow...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely colour combo and good work on the mods so far.

I have a Roadster and had a stage 2 remap at around 87k miles and have had no issues since and now at 106k miles 

A question on the armrest, did the base come with it or did you make that up from other components?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers pal. I think now iv experienced a convertable i wont ever want a hardtop again lol.
Next job is getting it on the ground.

Base comes with it, with the bolts. Simple stuff.

I think its more a case of me just worrying too much, 95% of the time i just cruise in the slow lane anyway, but nice to have that extra HP on tap. Id go stage 1 though..as i only have an air filter fitted so wouldnt be beneficial for me.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I quite like the armrest, think I might have to get myself one of those, have to say I would probably get the silver one and then make it satin to match the rest of the trim. Are the side pieces (the carbon fibre bits) metal or plastic?

I would definitely think about changing all the plain nuts and wingnuts that hold it together for nylocks, otherwise there is a chance the will come loose and annoy you at a later stage.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the install pics for it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry but not liking that chunky monstrosity of an armrest at all, and it looks about 6 inches too high :?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a look on ebay at the silver one and imagine it satin. The height thing, well that can be sorted. I do prefer the one that everyone else goes for, but it's not bad looking for £20?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats a good idea, but the sides panels are plastic mate. 
So perhaps you could colour code them? Black in your case, or just a matt/satin finish to match the standard interior plastics.

Yeah we'l see what happens, i dont think theyl be going anywere but if they do, its just 4 screws to remove the armest from the metal cradle that goes over the centre console tunnel.

for £20 this is a bargain!!


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Sorry but not liking that chunky monstrosity of an armrest at all, and it looks about 6 inches too high :?


Re-read what i posted pal...Its been chopped to sit lower... ( TRIAL fit)


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I am definitely considering it, as you say its £20! I would go satin/silver, and as you say not much lost if you don't like it.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well done for giving it a go. I kinda like it too. *lazerjules*, you could always apply some satin vinyl film :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

nathan88 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but not liking that chunky monstrosity of an armrest at all, and it looks about 6 inches too high :?
> ...


Apologies, missed that bit...



nathan88 said:


> So i cut about an inch off the bottom of the base.


It will only be 5 inches too high then :wink:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

rabTT said:


> Well done for giving it a go. I kinda like it too. *lazerjules*, you could always apply some satin vinyl film :wink:


Not a bad plan, could strip it down and spray it as another possibility.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

lazerjules said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well done for giving it a go. I kinda like it too. *lazerjules*, you could always apply some satin vinyl film :wink:
> ...


hehe, now you're thinking! :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Update :arrow: Armrest Completion
Mod 3 :arrow: De-badged Rear + Glass Decals

Just finished screwing it in. Pleased with it 

I recon i could have taken maybe another inch of the base, but iv got 1 more height setting i can go down, and my seats are lowered all the way, but its really not high when you sit in the car..and im only 5ft 9 :wink:

Yeah it all unscrews so you can customise it to suit, as i will be at a later date.










4 self tappers either side


















DECALS & DE-BADGE

*Windscreen top*


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Cant see the armrest on ebay so have you got a link?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Whist I admire your effort mate I personally think that install looks shocking, and I would be embarrassed to move the seats forward in front of people. Plus should you ever decide to take it out you are left with 12 ugly holes in the centre console :?

Armrests and cupholders specifically designed for the TT are accordingly priced for a good reason :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Whist I admire your effort mate I personally think that install looks shocking, and I would be embarrassed to move the seats forward in front of people. Plus should you ever decide to take it out you are left with 12 ugly holes in the centre console :?
> 
> Armrests and cupholders specifically designed for the TT are accordingly priced for a good reason :wink:


Why would i move my seats forward infront of people?...Oh yeah so they can sit on my back seats that i dont have, my bad :wink: Down the side of my seats is out of view...Just like the underneath of the car is.

I might neaten this up at some point, i could whip it out, straighten the bottom edges up, use black screws and paint the odd scratches...But i put it in about an hour ago so its early days pal.

And as for later removal..well it wont be being removed. But if it were, id have 8 small holes...Again...To be seen by no one, as its a Roadster dude.

When you sit, or look into my car, all you see is this:










peace


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it tilt up and backwards?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

This is the one i got with 24hour dispatch.

Yeah 90 degrees upwards.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

just a thought....

could you not lose the part you've had to cut and use the holes in the piece above to fix it in place???


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great minds think alike! Was thinking this also lol However the mount adds 12bhp

What a waste of my angle grinder blade! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I have to be honest and say....

I think you've made a great job and for very little cost

Well done mate, I think it looks great and as you say, does not matter what the fixings look like as the only person who'll see them is you and rarely at that!

If I did not have a TT Shop double cup holder, I'd be buying one of those myself.

I might even give one a go and see if I can get my double cup holder to fit elsewhere.

Anyone want a mint double cup holder 

Incidentally, I had a TT Shop armrest (expensive) and I always found it too low and got in the way of applying the handbrake.
Yours is better being higher.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers pal.

Yeah i mean if i had loads of money it wouldnt be an issue..But like £175 or whatever for an armrest is madness. Thats main dealer prices, and i should know i work for BMW and all our accesories are madly over priced!..But ppl buy it lol.
Its a shame theres no really decent after market ones at a fair price. So i went with a super cheap one that in actual fact..Does the job just fine 

Take a photo of were ur cupholder is mate...and il look at my armrest n let u know if u could fit the two together..

Peace


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The armrest was never original equipment so not available from main dealer. Cheapest place these days is via a Forge seller on E Bay who knocks them out for approx £138 :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my bad. Well there still at main dealer type prices...I.e over priced.

Nice, thats abit better i guess, some nice goodies can be had on Ebay...Just gota be on there at the right time i guess. If mine melts in the sun due to the low quality plastics sourced from Mars then il invest in one.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

nathan88 said:


> If mine melts in the sun due to the low quality plastics sourced from Mars then il invest in one.


 :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

What's this 'my bad' business? Is this a 2nd language thing? Not trying to be offensive, just a few people seem to use 'my bad' when apologising for something. Is it a translation thing? Or some hip-cool new jive talk the younger generation are using these days? :?

Arm rest looks OK. Have seen them before and now I've seen your install pics I thought, well, it's not so bad after all. Then I saw how it had to be mounted and... well... no. T3RBO, I'm with you. Sooner £130-ish with 'Forge' via eBay than something so obviously a post-manufacture add-on. Fair play though; it was cheap, and for you and your Roadster no one's gonna notice. But for me and my coupe it would stick out like a sore thumb. Just as well I'm still not convinced I need an arm rest, otherwise my coilover fund would be £130 the poorer. 

If it works for you, great. But me? No thanks.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mondo said:


> What's this 'my bad' business? Is this a 2nd language thing? Not trying to be offensive, just a few people seem to use 'my bad' when apologising for something. Is it a translation thing? Or some hip-cool new jive talk the younger generation are using these days? :?
> 
> Arm rest looks OK. Have seen them before and now I've seen your install pics I thought, well, it's not so bad after all. Then I saw how it had to be mounted and... well... no. T3RBO, I'm with you. Sooner £130-ish with 'Forge' via eBay than something so obviously a post-manufacture add-on. Fair play though; it was cheap, and for you and your Roadster no one's gonna notice. But for me and my coupe it would stick out like a sore thumb. Just as well I'm still not convinced I need an arm rest, otherwise my coilover fund would be £130 the poorer.
> 
> If it works for you, great. But me? No thanks.


"My bad" I think its more of an American saying, and not that im at all American. Its like saying "My mistake".

Yeah i think if i did have a Coupe id maybe be less inclined to buy one for the reasons you stated, although if the mounting was i dunno...covered in leather say, it could look quite OEM, mines out of sight so not perfect, but just a thought for a coupe owner whos thinking about one.

Ah please dont mention coilovers...I want mine


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Update :arrow: 03.06.10

New splitter has just turned up


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Nate,

Meant to say thanks for the 'translation' thing. And covering the fixing points with, say, leather might work. Personally I'm still not convinced I need an arm rest at all - in cars I've had/hired that had them I usually found 'em quite annoying. Dunno.

Fully expect pics when you fit this splitter of yours.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> The armrest was never original equipment so not available from main dealer. Cheapest place these days is via a Forge seller on E Bay who knocks them out for approx £138 :wink:


Do they do red ones? If so do you have a link please?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

They all had black imitation leather mate. The only option was chrome, black or carbon effec sides..."Arliiiiiight!" lol.

Buy one...and trim it up! Il show you what the top bit looks like if you fancy doing it... As i could do mine in Baseball

P.S Splitter going on tomorow...Its not an Leon Cupra R one either :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

NAFE_P said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > The armrest was never original equipment so not available from main dealer. Cheapest place these days is via a Forge seller on E Bay who knocks them out for approx £138 :wink:
> ...


Sorry mate, only seen Forge produce black


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

nathan88 said:


> UPDATE - 03/06/10
> 
> New splitter has just turned up


Is that the Laguna one mate? Be interested to see how it looks


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Laguna???

Renault Laguna???

really?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it is...How on earth did you guess lol? Its like 2.5 inches deep


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You must of mentioned it on a previous post... I have a knack for remembering silly details :lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I honestly think i kept this a secret though [smiley=gossip.gif]

Anyway :arrow: Mod 4 - Laguna Splitter










Trial fit tomorow...Hopefully will look ok...If not then back on Egay she goes!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

29 May 2010 @ 18:44 :wink:



nathan88 said:


> Iev bought a Laguna splitter from ebay


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

You will come to learn T3RBO is rain man.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha This guy is hot!..Someone fetch him a medal :lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

UPDATE :arrow: 05.06.10 :arrow: Mod 5 :arrow: Custom Cold Air Feed + Ram Air Filter Modification 

Well today i got my arse in gear, and as the weather was spot on in this weekend unlike the last, i decided to get this cold air feed for my new filter up and running!

Id had a look at how Wak had gone about doing his feed, so i had a fair idea of what was involved.

* 1. So this is were i left off from last time...Filter and nothing else*










*2. First cut with an angle grinder. I made my 2 cuts about 1cm wider than the width of my cold feed pipe. The metal is really easy to cut through...were talking seconds!*


















*3. With the metal now cut and out the way, i offered up my feed pipe and it sat flush in the new gap. My pipe was 55MM diameter, and i bought it from Halfords for around £4!*










*4. Now you can see the area that the cold feed needs to reach. Notice how little the gap is that air is forced to travel through for the feed...This will change* :wink:










*From the front*





































*Now the feed location is massively increased in size, allowing the pipe to come right out the bumper grille!*

Before and After

















*With the pipe as far forward as possible it will now recieve maximum air flow*









*5. I then modifed the front grille by removing the restrictive backing plate. It simply uncliped.*










Stealth










*Back inside the arch, the pipe is in place, and secured with a tie clip.*



















*I then needed another pipe as mine was too short, and to join the 2 together, i bought some 55mm drainage pipoe connectors and 2 hose clamps form BnQ...around £6.*



















*At this point i thought i was done..*










:idea: *Then i had the idea that if i could seal in the supply of cold air , none of it would be lost as it enter the engine bay! Wich wouls of happened if i had jsut left it as pictured above...

Now youl see that my in my next modification , although sealing in the cold feed air, it does still take in warmer air from the engine bay from around the sides of the filter...But i plan to create a fibre glass housing for the filter and FULLY seal in the cold supply...Thus having a fully enclosed system!

This is the end of my filter, and youl notice the restrive plastic.*



















*So i drilled it out, and glued the foam filter back in around the edges to not restrict a.flow* :mrgreen:










*And sealed it in* :wink:










Now I could have just bought a enclosed Ram Air for an extra £50....But i like getting my hands dirty, and its all part of the fun of modifying in my eyes...having a go and seeing what you can do 

Hand on heart i can say the car FINALLY feels more responsive with this mod! When i first put the filter on it felt no different..For obvious reasons. But im happy now. I hope this has been helpful for some people, and id like to see it maybe as a future guide..?

Peace, Nathan


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Update :arrow: 06.06.10 :arrow: Mod4 3 :arrow: Laguna Splitter

After a failed attempt on Saturday, My Dad and I managed to get the Laguna splitter joined, put in place and fitted 

I thought it was different from the Leon Cupra R ones alot fo people have fitted, wich is why i chose it. 
I think it looks pretty good for £20  (Another £20 bargain lol)

Anyway, let me know what you think...

Cheers, Nath


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

I can see through your air filter, due big hole. 
How is air filtration now.?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your reply doesnt make sense?

Are you telling me theres a big hole and how is the air filtered now?

its filter by sticking the filtration foam back in place v v v :wink:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

spliter looks good mate


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thankyou, Id recomend buying one thats not previosly been cut to fit another car...Was alot fo hassle joining it up n stuff


----------



## TT8N (Nov 6, 2009)

not that bad with this splitter...
have you got pics from other view?

i bought a Peugeot 206 splitter, and a thought to install it... but it looks shit... :mrgreen: 
the laguna is better... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha fair play for trying though man.

You dont know what these things look like alot of the time, unless you bite the bullet and do it! For instance i hadnt seen a Laguna splitter on a TT before, but i had a feeling i could work it.

( Now waiting for somone to post a pic to show its already been done lol)

Il take a pic for you now give me 10mins...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice splitter good to see some one that just doesn't follow the herd

Kevin


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

nathan88 said:


> Your reply doesnt make sense?
> 
> Are you telling me theres a big hole and how is the air filtered now?
> 
> its filter by sticking the filtration foam back in place v v v :wink:


Ok. glued in place i assume.


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought it filtered air through the outside wrap of foam ,have you not just bypassed all that? the splitter looks good


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks 

Iv not bypassed anything on the filter.

As i previosuly said, it still sucks in warm air from the sides of the filter as you can see.

My cold air feed goes* directly into the end of the filter* thuis giving me a sealed cold air feed, so iv got a mixture of warmer engine bay air form the sides of the filter sucking in, And cold air from the sealed feed on the end.

At a later date, im looking to completely seal the filter in so i only have a a supply of cold air coming in  This will be a custom fibre glass build.

Pic as requested....


----------



## jimbomiller (Jul 9, 2008)

nathan88 said:


> *2. First cut with an angle grinder. I made my 2 cuts about 1cm wider than the width of my cold feed pipe. The metal is really easy to cut through...were talking seconds!*


Is that seriously how you left the exposed metal??

I'll give you a game of 'i spy' in about 6 months - it begins in *'r'*... and ends in *'ust'*...

:lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Iv got one for you its called "Do i look like an idiot?" of course i didnt, Its cut, ground back and dabbed with paint :idea:


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice to see someone getting their hands dirty. However for me the splitter looks too narrow from the front view and is too recessed from the side view. Horses for courses though, glad you like it.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

It is quite recessed i agree, but from the average front on distance it looks alright. I couldnt fit it any further forward due to the curvature of the TT bumper, and the depth of the Laguna splitter, by comparison the Leon Cupra ones are really flat.

As for the front view, it may look "narrow" because right next to it is the flaring for th beginings of the wheel arch.

Thanks for the comments good and not so good


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Just my opinion but if that small disc of foam stays in place and doesnt get sucked into the maff ,intercoolers etc after a quick blast i will be suprised, think your cold air box would be safer.IMHO of course


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Whilst I admire modification inginuity respect some of the thoughts as I have been there chopping away at bits and doing things to experiment myself before

But this......








is a very bad idea...... :?

The weakest point now has some forced cold air and a turbo sucking hard, so your glue eventually detatches and leaves a big lump of foam flapping around the maf grill partly pulled against it under load and allowing all sorts of larger debris to be sent up and past it from the cold air feed . :?

Assuming you havent removed the maf grill? as then the consequences could be even worse.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats a fair point from you both, and i did take this into consideration. If i feel its unsafe or if it check it and it seems to be unboding itself, il modify it further by attacing a cross section ( England flag shape) in place.

MAF grille untouched

*Just checked it...That foam aint budging. Its glued in like a bitch and iv pushed it quite hard with my finger.
I did intentionally leave a 10mm lip around the edge wich you can see in the photo, not just glued on the sides as it may look.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Update :arrow: Mod 6 :arrow: BBS LM Wheels

I finally made up my mind!

Had been searching around the net for a while, and the sellers i enquired with were all out of stock on what i wanted..And id had to wait 5 weeks or more for more stock 

Then i came across BM Autosport. I emailed a guy called Mark who i have to say was beyond helpful!! Throughout the week i send email after email with questions etc and he answered usally within afew hours. Although i already knew, He went on to explain about running winter wheels and how to protect the lips if i ran them in winter and what to do if i needed new bolts etc, Excllent customer service and cannot recomend BM Autosport enough.

I chose the LM style wheels, in Silver with a polished lip and powder coated finish. 18x8.5 all around, Et35 with BBS carbon centre caps locking bolts and standard bolts. Delivered to my door by PDP with tracking in 24hours for £550 

Tyres going on tomorow, and spacers sometime this month to get the poke i want. Then FK's will be going on.

Nothing new but hey..Im smiling


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

dont want to put you off but i brought a set off LM reps from mark and they were awful got rid of them after a monthe as all the paint around the bolt holes just somes straight off and random bits of paint on the center would come off from driving


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

ah the joys of running reps.

I'll give you thumbs up for doing the work yourself but that splitter :? at least you like it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Neb said:


> ah the joys of running reps.
> 
> I'll give you thumbs up for doing the work yourself but that splitter :? at least you like it


+1 not a fan of the splitter as I don't think it compliments the lines but respect for trying something different. I had one fitted to a MK2 Golf about 10 years ago and did consider it for the TT but think the Seat one is a better fit, lietrally and visually

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

As said, "the joys of running reps"

However, the finsh looks spot on i must say, i was doubting this befor ei boughth them but cannot complain.

And working in a Bmw dealership ive seen my fair share of warranty claims for M3, Z4 X5 and Mini wheels flaking. A fair few of them very new, i dont think you can escape it, if a wheel gets a stone chip and starts a flake..then it happens.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw a Leon C.R one today...Does look very nice  !

But perhaps my splitter is marmite then?

Not just saying this but it looks better in real life, especially front on. The side shot is gay yeah, But i may sweep/fade it up into the bumper for a more flowing look, i.e at a swept angle so its no so abrupt at the end. I think that makes sense..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice choice of wheels mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

why don't you buy a second splitter and just plastic weld them together so you can extend it to the front part of the bumper? Plastic welding is easy enough to do if you're handy


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

nathan88 said:


> Update :arrow: Mod 6 :arrow: BBS LM Wheels
> 
> I finally made up my mind!
> 
> ...


Since you do not have tyres on your wheels. Weight?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> why don't you buy a second splitter and just plastic weld them together so you can extend it to the front part of the bumper? Plastic welding is easy enough to do if you're handy


Thanks

I could...But the splitter isnt curved enough for the bumper...Or atleast thats how it seemed when i offered it up to see how it would fit.

I might unscrew it see if i can move it forward and then chop the centre down some more so the 2 curved edges dont stick out, but i feel the front part will still be too straight, rather than curved.

Will wait and see once the coilovers are on though...As its a good few icnhes deep...So may take the front bumper too low for a daily.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Enjoy :roll:




























Coilovers coming soon...


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a little update on afew things ive done recently...

First of all...about 3 weeks ago, I decided it was time to put my BBS LM's into the garage to protect them from our disgustingly awful winter here in the UK. Now there tucked away, safe from the cold, salt ,and shit due to come in the next few weeks.

Id been thining what to do with my standard TT wheels for a while, as i really wasnt keen on having two sets of silver wheels. I thought about colour coding them in Nimbus Grey...Polishing them etc, But ive polished wheels in the past and its a bloody long process! Also didnt wanna spend the high prices Halfords charge for Manufacturer specific colour paint 9 in comparison to their standard colours). If you hadnt guessed i was D.I.Y.'ing the wheels myself.

Anyway i went with thre below colour scheme to tie in with my stock repeaters and Basebal interior...and calipers.
*( Added these pics last week but may aswell add them to my thread)*


















And today i got round to adding afew little carbon bits id been dying to tackle!

I love the carbon look of my rear valannce  Even if it did take my bloody ages! Well worth it in my opinion.

















The instrument cluster was a piece of cake ( for anyone thinking of doing it )


















































Lastly just fitted afew L.E.D's around the car...Number plate, boot, glove book, sidelights and map lights.










Next up are my DRL going on tomorow.

Cheers.


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Whist I admire your effort mate I personally think that install looks shocking, and I would be embarrassed to move the seats forward in front of people. Plus should you ever decide to take it out you are left with 12 ugly holes in the centre console :?
> 
> Armrests and cupholders specifically designed for the TT are accordingly priced for a good reason :wink:












http://shop.vendio.com/crowderscustomizing/item/893760368/?s=1270367762


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

the carbon bits look great. as does the armrest. the fitting does look awefull but like you say it wont be seen. so all good.
is it not a bit too far back tho or maybe its just the pics? looks like youde only just get your elbow on there not your arm.

not keen on the splitter. it doesnt look made for the car. and doesnt flow with the lines.

as for the filter.. i can see what your trying to do but it does look a bit dodgy. id be worried that it came apart and fired things into the intake. the plexi box sounds like an awesome idea. just what the car needs, only thing holding me back from making one is that i love the induction noise of the cone filter and the box would reduce that. isnt plexi quiite heavy? maybe it needs made from something lighter? aluminium maybe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Loving your TT Nathan. Nimbus grey with the brown moccassin stitch and especially those dark Bauhaus style wheels makes it look very much like the prototype TT and is a look to be admired and applauded. It doesn't get much more original than that.

Well done. You're a man with taste. Now to read back through the thread to see what Wak was cautioning against with that broken thing.



nathan88 said:


>


Doug


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

alun said:


> the carbon bits look great. as does the armrest. the fitting does look awefull but like you say it wont be seen. so all good.
> is it not a bit too far back tho or maybe its just the pics? looks like youde only just get your elbow on there not your arm.
> 
> not keen on the splitter. it doesnt look made for the car. and doesnt flow with the lines.
> ...


Cheers. Yeah the arm rest is slighty further back than i anticipated but its not too bad...I just cant be assed to re adjust the bloody thing lol. Id quite like to gtrim it in the Baseball leather aswell 8)

Oh and for all those who cautioned the filter modifation, I checked it last week and its solid as rock in there.. so no issues what so ever with that  Its called super glue for a reason.

The splitter is "marmite".



Doug Short said:


> Loving your TT Nathan. Nimbus grey with the brown moccassin stitch and especially those dark Bauhaus style wheels makes it look very much like the prototype TT and is a look to be admired and applauded. It doesn't get much more original than that.
> 
> Well done. You're a man with taste. Now to read back through the thread to see what Wak was cautioning against with that broken thing.
> 
> ...


Thats probably the nicest comment ive had since ive been a memeber on here...Thankyou  
Whats the prototype TT???


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

Prototype


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Arm rest looks appalling but the rest looks pretty good


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

why did audi never fit that steering wheel to production models It looks great


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

I was thinking of the roadster prototype, not the coupe:

http://cars-wallpapers.net/wp-content/u ... er_001.jpg

Nathan's colour scheme is like the roadster prototype.

Doug


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> I was thinking of the roadster prototype, not the coupe:
> 
> http://cars-wallpapers.net/wp-content/u ... er_001.jpg
> 
> ...


Took me a while to find that picture as the link didnt quite direct me...But yeah looks just like my car lol.


andyTT180 said:


> why did audi never fit that steering wheel to production models It looks great


Looks good doesnt it...Has a flat bottom too, like the RS4 etc.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Overally pleased with the interior LED bulbs. Cabin is transformed...All i want to do is turn the lights on lol 




























2 pics i snapped today also..



















Cheers.


----------

